# Dr Farsalinos - NNA Webinar 18 June 2020



## Hooked (14/6/20)

*The New Nicotine Alliance (NNA) is Britain’s independent consumer voice for users of alternative nicotine products. Having successfully hosted a webcast with advocate Clive Bates last week, the NNA has announced that it will be hosting harm reduction expert Doctor Konstantinos Farsalinos next week.*
https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2020-06-12_nna-webinar-with-dr-farsalinos.html

"Konstantinos Farsalinos is a cardiologist and research fellow at the Onassis Cardiac Surgery Centre in Athens. As well as being an expert in tobacco harm reduction, he is also a specialist in echocardiography. POTV has been covering his harm reduction and vape research since 2011.

He has looked at the cytotoxic effects of e-cigarette vapour on cultured cells, the immediate effects of e-cigarette use on cardiac function, the impact of vaping on coronary circulation, patterns of e-cigarette use, the first systematic review on e-cigarette safety, and heated tobacco products. In total, Doctor Farsalinos has been published over 75 times on the subject of smoking, tobacco harm reduction, and e-cigarettes in international peer-reviewed scientific journals.

In April, Dr Farsalinos published “_COVID-19, a disease of the nicotinic cholinergic system? Nicotine may be protective_” as a preprint paper. In it, the authors noted, “_evidence of a low prevalence of smoking among hospitalized patients with COVID-19 in China_”.

The NNA says: “_We are delighted to invite you to join us for an online webinar discussion with Konstantinos Farsalinos, cardiologist, and research fellow at the University of Patras in Greece, from 6pm – 7pm (BST) on Thursday 18th June. He will be speaking on the subject ‘COVID-19 and the science of nicotine’_.

“_There has been global debate about the beneficial effects or otherwise of nicotine towards the chances of contracting Coronavirus and ensuing severity of outcomes once infected. Dr Farsalinos is one of the first in the world to analyse the mounting data and produce research suggesting that nicotine may have protective properties._

_“What exactly does the evidence tell us so far? Why are we seeing such wildly conflicting and confusing messages on the subject? What should we make of the nascent studies being undertaken in several countries to figure out the role of nicotine as a potential preventative force against Covid-19 and what should consumers make of it all?_

_“Dr Farsalinos will give us the lowdown on nicotine’s interaction with the virus along with the state of scientific studies on safer nicotine products in general, with time allotted afterwards for attendees to ask questions to Dr Farsalinos directly_.”

*Places will be limited and will be in high demand. Entry to the webcast will be offered on a first come first served basis on the evening.*

*The webcast takes place on Thursday 18 June at 6pm, register here – [link] "*
*[My highlights]*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------

